# Slogan



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey... I need help coming up with a slogan to do with using oven mitts or potholders so you dont burn yourself. It's for my food and nutrition class and I can't think of one for the life of me. Please help.
Thanks.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

E-J said:


> Hey... I need help coming up with a slogan to do with using oven mitts or potholders so you dont burn yourself. It's for my food and nutrition class and I can't think of one for the life of me. Please help.
> Thanks.


How about:
BlahBlah oven mitts keep the hot in the pot, not in your hands.

or

FooFoo pot holders, don't get caught RED handed.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Fry food, not your hands.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Don't burn your food... or your hands.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Imagine a sharp image of a chef with the potholders on, looking "too cool for school" with a unfocussed "busy kitchen" background...pots boiling, prepped food items, etc.

-=CAPTION=-

"Hot hands are for the bedroon, not the kitchen"

Been reading the wife's "garbage" mags while on the throne


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Burn your food. Not yourself.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

The burning isn't love, so don't be stupid, wear a glove!


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

lol thanks


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

"Doc, it burns when I handle food."

"Hmm, well let me see"

"Gee gosh do I gotta?"

"Oh yeah, looks like a case of burnerrea. Here, try these"

SLOGAN: "Before you show your oven love, put on the glove"


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Oven mitts, better than bandaids.


----------

